# 'De Belle Kennels' is dead...20 years gone.



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

The parentals and I owned the De Belle kennels in NSW. We always got 100% on all elbow and hip dysplacia and haemophillia tests. Beautiful black & tan saddle backs with gorgeous temperements. The first bitch we had was the beautiful Bella (hence the name). I met her when I first came home from hospital as a baby. She came up to me in the pram and licked my face, let the others come up to me, sniff me, then she drove them away. She claimed me as her own pup! The other bitch's looked up to her.

Her daughter was Shern, and we bought the perfect stud dog to match her...Gus. He fell in love with Shern the second he met her (don't tell ME stud's just think below the belt!) He was so smitten. He died a from a twisted gut at 2 years old.







Shern nearly died from grief. But then she had the pups, and for the first time in three weeks we saw her smile. 4 beautiful pups. We sold two, Miss Bear and Tartan and kept two. Bandit (the other stud apart from Gus) died to pancrentitis and we put Citos down at 4 from a shattered leg (she fell down the river bank and landed awkwardly). Corral Star was the last left. Because she stressed too much at shows, we couldn't show or breed from her. She died at 12 years old (two strokes which eventually turned into paraplegia).
This was in April 2008. De Belle Kennels is officially gone.

I am sooooo sad. We are getting a new male pup in June (as much to keep the cat company, and to keep tom cats away as our own happiness) but we're not breeding from him. The passion's just gone now....

Anyway, that's the story of De Belle Kennels and I wanted to get it out there to tell someone.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is never easy when something that brought so much joy to yourself and so many others is gone. Thank you for sharing such a heartfelt story of your beloved dogs-- what a wonderful kennel. May you feel comfort and peace, enthusiasm and joy with this new male pup as a wonderful companion. Wishing you all the very best,
Patti and Grimm


----------



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

Thank you so much for your kind words...You must be a true animal lover and good person. Thanks again,
Siobhan


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

What a great story, you must always think of all the joy they gave you.

Good luck with new puppy, he will make you smile again.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Oh my - what a story; thanks for sharing that with us.

You have to trust that the arrival of your new puppy in June will help to renew your passion. How could it not? What's better than a new GSD puppy!!


----------



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

Sorry for your loss of Coral Star and the De Belle line. Hopefully the coming puppy will help ease the pain.








Coral Star


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am sorry for your losses. Thank-you for sharing your story. Please keep us posted on new puppy and post pictures when you have them.


----------



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

Thanks again, I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Siobhan, I am eagerly waiting to hear the stories about the first time your new puppy kisses you, snuggles his warm bottom on your lap, first discovers a bug, all the wonderful moments that will soothe and bring you the joy that you deserve after giving so much to your dogs. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

Glad to be here with such understanding and caring people.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to here about the loss of De Belle Kennels


----------



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

Just got the new pup!








Camera's messed up at the moment and wont let me download them - but I guess I'll brag: 
His name is Zac (short for Zacharia) and he's 8.5 wks old on Wed. He's a black sable pup with beautiful conformation and the 'breeder's choice' in temperament. He comes bounding when he's called and barked bravely at the cat and settles with a contented groan on my feet whenever I stay still long enough! We were going to castrate him at 6 months but breeder cringed at that - now we might leave him till 12 months. We might even put him up for stud!!!!


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Enjoy every moment, they grow so fast.


----------

